# FodMaps in E Cigarettes and IBS Medication!



## birdie87 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Everybody

I looked into some of the flavours in the e liquids for e cigarettes. They all contain glycerine which I assume is fine. But othe rflavours also contain small amounts of sucralose (fine) and ethymaltitol (FODMAP). if it does contain it it contains it in very small amounts and the huge majority of the vapour will be entering my lungs and going back out, not my digestive tract. I imagine the microscopic amounts of maltitol from some e liquids that actually make it into my digestive tract will be so small to not matter?

Any thoughts on this.

Also:

My doctor has prescribed Mebevarine to take alongside a low FODMAP diet. However, the pills themselves contain lactose as a filler. This seems stupid to me having lactose in an IBS medication.

Anyway, do you think it's better I take it and risk the small amount of lactose? Or just not take the pills at all until my next drs appointment?

Thanks,

David


----------

